# Rear brake discs replacement



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Can someone please post a link on how to remove and replace the rear brake discs. Just gone and bought a set inc pads. Cannot believe theres nothing out there on how to change them. Loads for the Mk1 but nothing for the Mk2. Cheers.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

stacks of vids on youtube mate but this one has the best music :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This should help..Compliments of YouTube.








Hoggy.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, This should help..Compliments of YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers but I've seen that one but all it shows is pad replacement. How does the caliper carrier come off.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

repsol said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, This should help..Compliments of YouTube.
> ...


Hi,. I have added a 2nd link
Hoggy.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Cheers guy's, looks a piece of piss even for a hairdresser.
Just made use of the 56% discount at euro car parts. Got Brembo discs and pads along with front pads, caliper paint and tyre seal for £138.00.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

repsol said:


> Cheers guy's, looks a piece of piss even for a hairdresser.
> Just made use of the 56% discount at euro car parts. Got Brembo discs and pads along with front pads, caliper paint and tyre seal for £138.00.


bargain


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi guys. I watched those videos last week as well as I had planned to do my front and rear disc & pad replacement over the weekend. Problem is, there isn't anything on the rear disc replacement!

I successfully changed the front discs and pads on Saturday - pretty easy job.

However, when I tried to do the rears on Sunday, I found that the carriers are held on with 14mm triple square bolts! And I didn't have the socket for it, so had to stop. Front carriers use 21mm bolts, so that's pretty standard. 
So before you attempt that job, make sure you have that socket! Going to order it today and hopefully try again this weekend.


----------



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

repsol said:


> Cheers guy's, looks a piece of piss even for a hairdresser.
> Just made use of the 56% discount at euro car parts. Got Brembo discs and pads along with front pads, caliper paint and tyre seal for £138.00.


56% discount, wow I will have some of that. How did you manage such a healthy discount if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> repsol said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guy's, looks a piece of piss even for a hairdresser.
> ...


Just keep an eye on EuroCarParts - they should have another sale on soon... 
Think it's "up to 56%"; I bought my discs and pads in the same sale as repsol; 
My order came up to £319 in total, but got £97 off because of the sale discounts, so paid only £222, which works out at about 30% off. Still good deal tho!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The process is exactly the same as this if you have a Quattro car with 310mm rear discs.






Very hard to do if you only have trolley jacks as the force needed to brake the Caliper bolts loose is great. You'll almost certainly need a breaker bar.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Truckerbyday1981 said:


> repsol said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guy's, looks a piece of piss even for a hairdresser.
> ...


Another trick to getting discount on ECP is to add items to your basket, get as far through the checkout process as entering your email address (so they know who you are) and abandon your basket, in a couple of days they will offer you a discount to checkout via email

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Truckerbyday1981 (Apr 12, 2017)

ashfinlayson said:


> Truckerbyday1981 said:
> 
> 
> > repsol said:
> ...


That's sneaky but dam clever, I'm trying that one. Cheers


----------

